# Beiter twister attachment



## jskd (Sep 19, 2005)

Is this attachment for the beiter winder worth it? How does it work?


----------



## jskd (Sep 19, 2005)

Hmm what the heck is this attachment even for? lol says makes serving faster:dontknow:


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

In my opinion.......no.

Before I had my serving machine I served faster without the attachment than I did with it.


----------



## yakstone (Jun 30, 2008)

That depends; I have seen some guys take an electric drill and a vacuum cleaner belt and go to town serving with the "winder" attachment. It is a low budget way to hurry up on the long servings for strings and cables.


----------



## jskd (Sep 19, 2005)

yakstone said:


> That depends; I have seen some guys take an electric drill and a vacuum cleaner belt and go to town serving with the "winder" attachment. It is a low budget way to hurry up on the long servings for strings and cables.


Can you elaborate on this method:wink: sounds interesting.


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

Take a 3" long bolt chuck it up in your drill with the head sticking out, Now take your server and get it started and attach your twister to it, before putting the string on the stretcher you should have taken a small vacum cleaner belt, the wider ones would work better, so it is looped around the string, now just pull it down and put it around the twister and then around the bolt in the drill put alittle tension on and give it some power and watch it spin

Never done it but thats the way I would if I was to do it, and now I may have too, lol



I have a couple of the twisters that came with my Beiter PRO FI's and It seems easier to not use it than to use it, IDK, just is


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Works like a champ. Thought I had my own lil secret guess not anymore.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Nitroboy said:


> Take a 3" long bolt chuck it up in your drill with the head sticking out, Now take your server and get it started and attach your twister to it, before putting the string on the stretcher you should have taken a small vacum cleaner belt, the wider ones would work better, so it is looped around the string, now just pull it down and put it around the twister and then around the bolt in the drill put alittle tension on and give it some power and watch it spin


Gonna have to give this a try! I bought a Profi from LAS at the Nationals and have been dying to use it. It came with the twister.:wink:


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

I have done it but I use electrical tape to make my loop to fit around the attachment. The stickiness of the tape helps to grip on the attachment. Also you dont have to chuck up a bolt . Just let it run around on the chuck of your drill. I use my cordless Dewalt drill for this and put it in the lowest setting for speed which is still too fast to go all out. It works great , now I can get up to 8 inches of serving in 1 minute.


----------



## ironbelly (Jul 30, 2009)

*here ya go*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rIQEiQQU3c


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

I find the beiter is a bit too heavy when used with the twister off a drill. It's still faster then hand serving but if you get going very fast it can lead to inconsistancies. I think it would work a ton better if the heavy nuts were replaced with something lighter. When serving by hand the extra weight is great. I do like the twister for hand serving.


----------



## ironbelly (Jul 30, 2009)

60X said:


> I find the beiter is a bit too heavy when used with the twister off a drill. It's still faster then hand serving but if you get going very fast it can lead to inconsistancies. I think it would work a ton better if the heavy nuts were replaced with something lighter. When serving by hand the extra weight is great. I do like the twister for hand serving.


I agree.


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*post*

if I have to go to that I will stop making strings


----------



## spot&dot (Nov 4, 2003)

It may be a little ghetto but it's the same concept as the little john serving machine. Just a belt drive server ran off a drill. You can buy alot of electrical tape for $900. I can see any downsides. All you're doing is taking the server around and around. The tension is already set. Am I wrong or right here? Seems like a cheap alternative to the expensive serving winders out there.


----------



## yakstone (Jun 30, 2008)

You are right on the money. It is a ghetto set-up but it gets it done for a minimal investment.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Nobody said you had to use it Edthearcher. However it does work and when making some strings on Mathews that have close to 30 inches of serving that goes around the idler , you better believe I am going to use it.


----------



## ironbelly (Jul 30, 2009)

Spotshooter2 said:


> Nobody said you had to use it Edthearcher. However it does work and when making some strings on Mathews that have close to 30 inches of serving that goes around the idler , you better believe I am going to use it.


don't get too worked up over Edthearcher. :smile:
he probably uses dinosaur bones for a string jig


----------



## jskd (Sep 19, 2005)

ironbelly said:


> don't get too worked up over Edthearcher. :smile:
> he probably uses dinosaur bones for a string jig


HAHA!! I notice a LOT of his posts are negative, so I just don't pay attention to it.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Finally used my Beiter serving tool today, WOW!!!!:teeth:

I now know what you guys have been saying, so smooth and consistent.

The twister attachment worked great! I don't know if using a drill and a small belt is even necessary, the twister made it twice as fast as a regular server.


I am very impressed. Guess I will buying a couple more.:teeth:


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

ironbelly said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rIQEiQQU3c


Thanks for posting that. Now I have to give it a try!


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

TN Archer, believe me if you have a long serve to do you will want to use the drill. Will save you a lot of time on serving. One thing I did find out that on the attachment that once in awhile while serving with the drill it would want to open up on the little black end cap and then it would come loose from the server. What I do now is I take a piece of electrical tape and put around it when it is closed and this keeps it from opening up.


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

Can you put Halo on tight enough with the twister attachment to get it to go clear?


----------



## thunderhead (Aug 18, 2002)

*halo*



Gunner7800 said:


> Can you put Halo on tight enough with the twister attachment to get it to go clear?


if your drill is strong enough, it wont be a problem..


----------



## ShootaTac (Nov 27, 2006)

*Wood Lathe for Serving*

Just wondering, did any of you guys try an inexpesive wood lathe with J-Hooks on either end. I was looking at the ones available at Harbor Freight and thought that maybe if I extend the length, this would make an awesome and fast way to run long length's of serving and fast too. My only concern is would the thrust bearing on the motor side take 300 or more pounds of tension, thus stretching the string while serving?

Any Thoughts?

Shootatac


----------



## Ryan.Johnson (Nov 9, 2006)

ShootaTac said:


> Just wondering, did any of you guys try an inexpesive wood lathe with J-Hooks on either end. I was looking at the ones available at Harbor Freight and thought that maybe if I extend the length, this would make an awesome and fast way to run long length's of serving and fast too. My only concern is would the thrust bearing on the motor side take 300 or more pounds of tension, thus stretching the string while serving?
> 
> Any Thoughts?
> 
> Shootatac


I was thinking of the same thing. That is the idea I have but I will not get it if it will not last at 300lbs.


----------

